# Holly's baby bump!



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for posting soooo much but I was going through my Holly rear view photos. And I made a collage of her "baby bump" from 11/15 - 11/21

it's oldest to newest, left to right.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You wait til you can see her babies moving around and feeling them before you see them is just awesome!!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

It's so exciting! FEBRUARY MUST COME SOONER!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it possible that she's getting bigger so fast, she would be on day 74 today. =)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Really good chance for multiples when they look preggy early in their term...I'll guess twins!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope triplets. =) All girls please Holly!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With any of my girls when it came to the two that have had triplets, they always gave me 2 boys and a girl! Tilly has had twins 3 times and her first was 2 girls then 2 boys then 2 girls, never 1 of each....this time I hope Binky gives 2 girls...her first freshening she had 2 boys


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Beri is only one and a half - 2 months along and she looks ALOT bigger. She ALWAYS has quads. It does look like Holly got bigger - even in the pics above.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Bwhahahahahah
But really though, I want triplet does. Or 2 does and a buck.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dontcha know the "does secret code" ? To give and have EXACTLY the opposite of what WE want! LOL


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well looky here, I have a purple name. =) Also, Holly listens quite well, and I haven't even asked her for doelings. She doesn't look fat in those pictures doe she?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If when you run your hand down her back and don't have to push too hard to find her spine then she's not too fat....through all the winter hair it is decieving but she looks fine to me.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She's comin' along pretty good there!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn't mean that Beri is bigger than Holly, I just meant Beri has "grown" lol. I've noticed that ff's take a little longer to "show" than more "experienced" does.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - 

As long as she has 2 that is what we are shooting for! More would be BETTER - but please Holly - at least twins!

Auntie Al needs a new goat! LOL!


----------

